# Sheldon EXL rebuild



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2014)

You have to start somewhere. We took the E-drive out and are cleaning it up. You see one part with 40+ years of crud on it and another one cleaned ad painted. Ther are 4 needle bearings in the finished part. So far no bearing replacement is necessary.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2014)

Two brackets done -- one to go. The motor is being shipped out today to be checked  and redone if necessary. If I have to swap out the motor, I will go to a single phase replacement. The Cabinet is next. Should have this stage finished by Sunday.

 "Billy G"


----------



## righto88 (Oct 8, 2014)

That is going to be one sweet lathe Billy when you get it done. Also glad to see you sitting the products you are using in your photos.
I was going to ask about the type paint, ect....  Even throw in a close up photo of the products you are using wouldn't hurt.

This is going to be nice to see coming together Billy!

John in Morristown


----------



## Hardly (Oct 8, 2014)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the pic's of the finished product.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2014)

The products are nothing special. They are off the shelf at any big box store like Walmart. Purple Power best degreaser I have found. Brakleen removes really bad stuff by just spraying it on. Rustoleum Auto Primer etches itself into the metal to help prevent rust from coming back. Final paint will be a resin based.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2014)

The bearings in this bracket are in good shape also. No replacement. These brackets are a bear to get apart. The last clip holding that arm will have to be broken off.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2014)

Just got a call from the Motor Man. Everything except some of the hook up wires is OK. I told him to replace them all to code and I'll pick it up Monday if it's done. Another plus.

 "Billy G"


----------



## drs23 (Oct 8, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Just got a call from the Motor Man. Everything except some of the hook up wires is OK. I told him to replace them all to code and I'll pick it up Monday if it's done. Another plus.
> 
> "Billy G"



SO COOL! One step closer!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 9, 2014)

So far it has been a fairly simple straight forward project, but then this is the easy part. The Lathe itself is still to come. Three brackets done now all the shafts , etc. must be cleaned and replaced if necessary. I have to do it this way because the lathe needs to be moved thru the living room to get to the cellar workshop. Once the cabinet is down there it gets easier to move things in and mount them. Needless to say, the War Department is watching very closely.

 "Billy G"


----------



## drs23 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, one must be very vigilant as to not ruffle the tail feathers of the War Department. We ALL know that! )


----------



## mws (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a SHELDON EXL and have been toying with the idea of doing something with my somewhat worn ways. I'll be watching your progress intently. 
Mark


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 9, 2014)

The linkages are cleaned as are the sheaves. Shafts look good. Minor stuff like washers and keys etc. will be replaced. The large single sheave needs to be faced off. No problem so far. I haven't inspected the ways yet.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 10, 2014)

Waiting on the motor, this is the preliminary fit up of the E-Drive. All is well at this point. This week-end will bring an end to this part. All that is left is the permanent paint.

 "Billy G"


----------

